# Good, open source, firewall for windows 98 se?



## Mr. Techie (Jul 6, 2007)

Hello!
I am currently running windows 98 se, and need a good, open source firewall.
Comodo and Zonealarm aren't compatible with windows 98. 
I'm currently running Avast! and Spyboy search & destroy, but I think it would be good to have an extra layer of web protection.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

Mr. Techie said:


> I am currently running windows 98 se, and need a good, open source firewall.


I'm certainly not the last word on the subject, but I'm not aware of any open source firewalls for Windows.



> Comodo and Zonealarm aren't compatible with windows 98.


You can download back to version 4.5 from Zonealarm's website: http://download.zonelabs.com/bin/free/information/znalm/zaReleaseHistory.html

..and all the way back to version 2.0 here: http://www.oldversion.com/program.php?n=zalarm

I don't know what version you'll want for Win98, but I'd probably try 4.5 first, and go from there.

-Dan


----------

